# MS Word = ICC profile compatible software?



## angersjay (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi there, I am using Microsoft Word to incorporate Jpeg with text before printing with epson t50 for sublimation... the colours are way off and the printer-specific ICC from the vendor has had no effect. Is it imperative that i print via photoshop/illustrator for the ICC to have affect on the colours? 
Anyone know a way to make it work with MS word 2003? (sorry for the newbness and cheers!)


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I don't believe Word has any color management features other than possibly respecting sRGB-tagged images.

A low-cost program like Premier Elements seems the much easier tool for combing graphics and text, and it fully supports color management. You can get it on Amazon for under 70 bucks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

angersjay said:


> Hi there, I am using Microsoft Word to incorporate Jpeg with text before printing with epson t50 for sublimation... the colours are way off and the printer-specific ICC from the vendor has had no effect. Is it imperative that i print via photoshop/illustrator for the ICC to have affect on the colours?
> Anyone know a way to make it work with MS word 2003? (sorry for the newbness and cheers!)


2 options. 

1. Set the printer profile directly in Windows color management. (see my screen shot) Win XP works similar but the screenshot is for Win 7. Set to manual then click "Add" and find you printer. In the screen shot I haven't set a profile but it will set once you "Add" then "Select" then "OK"

2. Use a Rip or Sawgrass Power Driver.


----------



## angersjay (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow great tips

I'll download windows color management tools tomorrow and try it out first. 
Cheers


----------

